# GT: Game 23 - Clippers vs Rockets



## qross1fan

*






 vs 








Los Angeles Clippers(14-8) vs Houston Rockets(?-??)

Date: Saturday, December 17th
Time: 12:30 PM Pacific; 3:30 PM Eastern
Los Angeles Media: KTLA Channel 5; KTLK AM 1150
Clippers Last Game: 89-102 Loss @ Hornets


Clippers Starters:




































Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Quinton Ross/Elton Brand/Chris Kaman

Rockets Starters?:




































Rafer Alston/Derek Anderson/Tracy McGrady/Juwan Howard/Yao Ming

Q's Quote:
"A must win game. Clippers can NOT afford to lose four straight even though it's not even January yet. Maggette will more then likely play, but if he does not, then Mobley, McCarty, Kaman will need to step their games up as Elton and Cassell can not lead the team singlehandedly. Having Livingston back will be a huge positive for the Clips as he can play multiple positions if needed and is a great ballhandler."

Q's Prediction: Clippers Win 104-99
Q's Prediction Record: 16-4-2(0-2 When I didn't post a prediction)​*


----------



## Weasel

Maggette better play, he is needed. Also good thing the Clippers get a few days of rest because they need it.


----------



## air_nitta

nice work q! I agree this is a must win. We are at a critical point in the season, and need some momentum for when maggette returns. Anyone know if he is back for the game against the rox?


----------



## yamaneko

Houston is not a team i want to face in the midst of a loosing streak. Remember, before the season houston was supposed to be number 2 to the spurs, then the injury bug hit them. But now theyre back at full strength and havent lost in EIGHTEEN DAYS. 

Even if maggs is back, hes not going to be near 100%, livvy still obviously isnt at 100%, we might find ourselves in a four game loosing streak. I think we need to take the ball into kaman early and try to get yao in foul trouble.


----------



## qross1fan

not just do we need to take Yao out of the game, we need to SHUT McGrady down, it's times like this that I wish we could have kept Jaric and somehow traded Bobby for Sam, and signed Cat before we resigned or matched an offer to Marko. Marko may not be an offensive threat, but we sure as hell can use his defense around the arc.


----------



## Weasel

Though the Rockets have a bad record I still think they have life in them. This won't be an easy game for the Clippers. Yao will disrupt everything with his height. McGrady looks like he is coming back to life and the team did beat the Warriors on the road. Hopefully these few days of rest help the Clippers out.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

They better.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Clippers lost three in a row, granted they played two of the top teams in the league and had two key injuries will getting one guy to come back, it's excusable. I still see a lack of chemistry for the Clippers... hopefully we'll be much better later on in the season.

I'm hoping that by then we could develop the chemistry on offense.


----------



## Weasel

Rockets won their 5th in a row, 4 of them being on the road. Looks like they are bouncing back nicely and the Clippers will have to face them as they try to streak by.


----------



## rocketeer

the rockets have started david welsey at pg and ryan bowen at sf the last couple of games. i assume this game will be the same.

alston and anderson are both hurt. jon barry is also hurt(along with sura who has been out the whole year).

the rockets have been playing very well lately. it should be an interesting matchup.


----------



## Weasel

rocketeer said:


> the rockets have started david welsey at pg and ryan bowen at sf the last couple of games. i assume this game will be the same.
> 
> alston and anderson are both hurt. jon barry is also hurt(along with sura who has been out the whole year).
> 
> the rockets have been playing very well lately. it should be an interesting matchup.



That is right, I forgot those two are out. Now I remember why Ryan Bowen's name was familar to me. I believe when the Suns played the Rockets they had Diaw at center and doubled Yao everytime which led him doing poorly. The strategy left Bowen open all the time but he couldn't capalize. Might be an interesting strategy for the Clippers to look at.


----------



## rocketeer

Weasel said:


> That is right, I forgot those two are out. Now I remember why Ryan Bowen's name was familar to me. I believe when the Suns played the Rockets they had Diaw at center and doubled Yao everytime which led him doing poorly. The strategy left Bowen open all the time but he couldn't capalize. Might be an interesting strategy for the Clippers to look at.


it's a much harder strategy to use when tmac is healthy though. and against seattle bowen hit a 20 foot jumper(though that was his only made field goal in 2 attempts) and against golden state bowen was one short of his career high with 13 points on 5-10 shooting and 8 rebounds. he was doing a good job of getting to the basket when yao was doubled and then yao was finding him in the paint. but he is not reliable at all.

i wish the rockets had someone else but with all the injuries they have faced, they have been reduced to starting bowen and having moochie norris play a decent amount of minutes.

if maggette is out, i think the rockets should take this game with the way they are playing, but if he plays, then who knows. it should be a close game either way though as most of the rockets games have been(even when tmac was out).


----------



## Weasel

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/abox/article_894544.php 



> Maggette received treatment Thursday and did some conditioning work in hopes of being able to play Saturday against the Houston Rockets. He is listed as questionable.


----------



## yamaneko

I think magg's strong point is his quickness, and athleticism. Even if he plays i dont think he will be a factor if hes still injured. if his ankle is still sore, he will have lost a couple of steps.


----------



## qross1fan

sorry about the "Starting 5" mess up for the Rox, i just went by the ESPN Depth Chart.

anyways, we really need to shut Tracy down, and get Yao in foul trouble early, be it Maggs playing or not playing.


----------



## leidout

Livingston needs to try waiting a couple minutes inbetween fouls this time. 

Otherwise i don't think the rockets can handle our offense at all. It'll be a lot easier than people think.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Rockets are coming off a 5 game winning streak, but we'll take them out like the trash they are. :banana:


----------



## qross1fan

ClipOre4Life said:


> Rockets are coming off a 5 game winning streak, but we'll take them out like the trash they are. :banana:


 ended the Suns +9 streak, slowed down the Wiz and the Bucks, time to send in the Clipper Swat team heh


----------



## ClipOre4Life

It's time to bring it...


----------



## Botchla

none of us so how shaun got his fouls, so lets hope it was from aggresive defense. he did seem rusty, but i read that from an oc register article, that on thrusday the team had the day off, but instead shaun went to practice fecility and whated to work on his mistakes and overall game, which includes a post up game. also read from the clippers.com that corey will miss tomorrow's game, he can run, but cant explode to the basket, yet.


----------



## sertorius

According to the LA Times it will take a "miracle" for Corey to play tomorrow. There's also a side note (aren't all Clipper stories side notes on the Times?) where Dunleavy calls the fans' voting for the ASG "stupid" for having placed Elton only at 7th as of right now, and ain't that the truth.


----------



## OneBadLT123

IM really looking forward to this game guys!

2 of my fave teams goin at it! woah
Tho since being from houston, I gotta pick the Rox. Its going to be a GREAT game tho


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=225520


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep17dec17,1,5193781.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Coach Mike Dunleavy said that "unless there's a miracle" Maggette will not play today, but he will travel on the subsequent three-game trip to New Jersey, Indiana and Charlotte.





> Cuttino Mobley, who played 38 minutes despite having flu symptoms in Wednesday night's 102-89 loss to the New Orleans Hornets, also missed practice but is listed as probable for today's game.


----------



## qross1fan

About an hour before tip off and I finally read that Maggette won't play.

A Big blow right here as Clips lose 22 points and alot of fouls on the Rox which Maggs always draws against any teams. Without this, not only do Mobley/Ross(im hoping Singleton starts though, think he'll do better on Tracy) and Kaman, but we need someone to drive and get Yao in foul trouble


----------



## Weasel

Mobley will be starting, looks like he got over the flu.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers get lucky and Cassell doesn't get the foul as the shot clock expired.


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a nice jumper.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for a long 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Yao travels, solid start from what i've seen so far


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with one of his quick jumpers, 6-2 Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

Yao Ming altered Brand's and Kaman's shot.


----------



## Weasel

McGrady is going off and has 6 tough points, Brand gets fouled on the other end and makes both.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses an open shot . . that us where we miss Maggette 

Wesley's 3 in n out 10-14


----------



## Weasel

Some bad and sloppy play by the Clippers and they are down by 4.


----------



## qross1fan

good start, now sloppy play . . . . need to take Yao out of the game


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough jump shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a jumper . . .hope that continues 12-14


----------



## Weasel

Yao is abusing Kaman and already has 8 points.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross hits a jumper

14-16

Bowen lays itu p and in 14-18


----------



## qross1fan

Ross must be feeling it 17-18


----------



## Weasel

Nice, Ross is feeling it tonight and has 6.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses a three

and one T-Mac 17-20


----------



## Weasel

Ross with another jumper!


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox checks in for Kaman

ROSS is HOT! 19-21


----------



## qross1fan

CASS FT Line Jumper 21 all


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with a HUGE block and Cassell with one of his jumpers. Tied game and the Rockets take a timeout.


----------



## qross1fan

time out rockets with 2:42 left in the first

Clips are on a 9-3 run


----------



## Weasel

Livingston is in.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston checks in for Mobley


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy for three! Ca$h 21-24 

Brand misses


----------



## Weasel

I like Bowen.


----------



## qross1fan

Cass with another of his midrange jumpers 23-24

dime to Livvy


----------



## qross1fan

Yao airballs and T-Mac forced to chuck up a long jumper with the 24 rnning out


----------



## Weasel

Beatiful ball movement for Houston but they mis the 3.


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy misses a runner . . . Wesley misses a wide open trey . .. 


Sam misses a contested three and rockets lead 24-23 at the end of one


----------



## Weasel

End of 1st:

Rockets 24
Clippers 23


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston with a SWEET dish Wilcox with a jam


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Wilcox, one of my favorites.


----------



## Weasel

I really like Bowen.

Cassell scores from Livingston.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston dishes to Sam for a jumper as well!! and another dish to Wilcox for an and one! 5 dimes for Shaun from what i've seen


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Wilcox for the JAM and gets fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses the FT 29-24

Clips yet to turnover wow


----------



## Weasel

Kaman picks up his 2nd foul on a questionable call.


----------



## qross1fan

Stro makes and misses his FT's 29-25

LIVIGNSTON WITH A FT LINE JUMPER


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a nice jumper from the FT line.


----------



## qross1fan

31-27


Mobley hits! 33-27


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy is owning 33-29


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy hits a quick three 33-32

stop him please


----------



## Weasel

Damn, McGrady has 19 is carrying the Rockets.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox gets fouled and makes the shot.


----------



## qross1fan

umm is this Wilcox? another AND ONE 35-32 Clips up 

time out on the court


----------



## qross1fan

yes this is Wilcox as he missed the FT 35-32


----------



## Weasel

Final McGrady misses and now Kaman picks up his 3rd on McGrady.


----------



## qross1fan

third foul on Kaman, T-Mac shooting two

we'll see Napos;Dong tonight if he's active @ this pace


----------



## qross1fan

T-Mac makes both 35-34


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox turns it over, Clippers first.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox turns it over . . . Noriss scores 35-36 Rox take the lead back


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley misses three trying to beat the 24

Clips steal it and Brand gets the ball stripped

Swift misses


----------



## Weasel

Brand with a nice jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston adds another dime to his bank 37-36 Clips


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with 6 assists already.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley is not feeling it as he misses


----------



## qross1fan

Moochie Norris hits another jumper 37-38


----------



## Weasel

Ewing for 3!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Daniel Ewing for three! 40-38


----------



## qross1fan

Time out on the court 4:06 left in the half

according to Lawler Napos;Dong going to check in?


----------



## qross1fan

Head misses the first FT, head makes second 40-39


----------



## Weasel

NDong is in.


----------



## qross1fan

Dong looked lost when he got the ball . . . Sam with his FT Jumper 42-39


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with another jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

questionable foul called on Livingston, looked clean but oh well, Stro shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

Stro hits his first and the second 42-41 LA


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses and is 2/6 for the night . . . time out Rockets? 3:02 left in the half 42-41 Clips up


----------



## Weasel

Brand should not try those bank shots he isn't making them today.


----------



## qross1fan

T-Mac loses handles and Clipper ball


----------



## Weasel

McGrady throws it away.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on Brand? damn yea that was a foul but that call was LATE! 

Yao makes the first, and the second 42-43 Rox up


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a lay up, Wilcox rebounds it, gets fouled on the put back and shooting two


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox grabs Brand's miss and gets fouled on the shot by Yao.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses the first and is 0-3 . . . hits the second 43 all

Wilcox has 7 pts and 6 boards


----------



## Weasel

Brand gets fouled by Swift and will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy scores . . Brand gets fouled and shooting two

misses first, a huge off night for Brand so far

hits second 44-45


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy is HOT, put Singy or Ross on him 44-47 . . . . Livvy misses ajumper


----------



## Weasel

McGrady is just insane today.

Livingston with a bad shot.


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy finally misses . . Brand runs in and gets fouled . .shooting two


----------



## qross1fan

EB hits the first 45-47 ... Brand hits the second 46-47


----------



## qross1fan

Yao scores in the post 46-49 . . . . Sam hits a three! 49-49


----------



## Weasel

Casell for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

End of the 2nd and the first half

Clippers and Rockets are tied at 49.


----------



## Weasel

Half:

Clippers 49
Rockets 49

The Clippers need a way to slow down McGrady because right now he is playing out of this world. Also they have to concentrate on Yao because him and McGrady are the only two doing any significant damage. It is a two man show right now for the Rockets and one or both need to be stopped for the Clippers to pull away. Livingston and Wilcox have been great off of the bench. Cassell is playing great. Brand needs to find his game because he isn't playing good at all right now.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers have had 2 turnovers in the entire first half, niice, 2nd half underway


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses another jumper but he had to beat the 24 . . . Howard misses


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses in the post, Wesley falls down again? wth

Bowen misses


----------



## Weasel

Fight!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell and Wesley going at it after wesley was pulling on Sams jersey


----------



## Weasel

Cassell vs. Wesley

Wesley started it and both get technical.


----------



## qross1fan

Double Tech's, and a personal foul on Wesley, picks a foul again right away, 4 on him


----------



## qross1fan

bad possession with less then one second on the 24 . . .


----------



## Weasel

Wesley is asking to be thrown out.


----------



## Weasel

Its funny Wesley was talking thrash against the Clippers last year too.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman picks up his 4th foul.


----------



## Weasel

Brand jams!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand jams it! that should get him going 51-51


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox blocks Yao big time.


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits a jumper! 53-51


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough shot off of the catch.


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy hits a shot 53-53


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox with a lay in 55-53


----------



## Weasel

Beatiful pass from Mobley to Wilcox.


----------



## Weasel

Cassell gets the bounce and he has 16.


----------



## qross1fan

Rockets just turned the ball ovoer


----------



## qross1fan

time out on the court 57-58 Rox

5:58 left


----------



## Weasel

Not a pretty start for the Clippers in this quarter.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox returning to his old self again


----------



## Weasel

Mobley for 3!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley for three! 60-60


----------



## qross1fan

Yao travels all the way back to China


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox is playing GREAT and hustling


Wilcox and Wesley jumping it up


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox is showing a great display of hustle.


----------



## Weasel

Tech. on the Houston bench.


----------



## qross1fan

tech on Rox bench and Sam hits it


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley hits it! 63-60


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a tough shot.


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox with a great score!.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with a floater over Yao.


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy with a floater over Yao 67-63


----------



## qross1fan

Livvy to Wilcox again! but Wilcox doesn't have a chance to finish it s they foul him


----------



## Weasel

Livingston to Wilcox and he gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox misses both, C'mon .357 shoot the FT's in


----------



## Weasel

Cassell has a tigh contusion and is sitting out but will be back soon.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses again . . never thought I'd say again for EB . . .


----------



## qross1fan

Ross is in n out, Wilcox rebounds it but couldn't control it


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley fouls with 2.5 second left in the third, foul to give


----------



## qross1fan

Tracy misses the three as time expires

67-63 Clippers up going into the fourth and final quarter.


----------



## Weasel

End of 3rd:

Clippers 67
Rockets 63

It wasn't a great quarter for the Clippers but they did enough to limit the Rockets andn have a 4 point lead going into the 4th. Wilcox is playing great and is playing great because of Livingston. I think McGrady only had a few points in the quarter which is great. Right now I wouldn't bring Kaman in Wilcox since it isn't Kaman's night.


----------



## qross1fan

Moochie Norris scores to start the 4th 6-765


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses in the post


----------



## Weasel

Livingston with an open jumper.


----------



## qross1fan

Livingston hits a jumper! 69-65


----------



## Weasel

Great post up by Mobley and he scores.


----------



## qross1fan

The Cat is on the prowl! 71-67


----------



## qross1fan

Livingstno makes it but doesn't count, 24 ran out :curse:


----------



## Weasel

Timeout on the court and the Clippers up 4.


----------



## qross1fan

T-Mac scores 71-69


----------



## Weasel

Mobley gets fouled by Heat and wil shoot 2.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat's shooting two and misses the first 71-69

Cass checks in for Ross, Cat make sthe second 72-69


----------



## Weasel

Cassell with a running hook shot.


----------



## Weasel

Mobley with a post up and makes a sweet bank shot. Clippers up by 7.


----------



## qross1fan

Yao scores 76-71


----------



## Weasel

Kaman can't buy a bucket.


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses an open jumper


----------



## qross1fan

qrich1fan said:


> Kaman misses an open jumper


 but Stro doesn't 76-73


----------



## Weasel

Yes, Brand scores.


----------



## qross1fan

EB Ft Line Jumper 78-73


----------



## Weasel

Brand again!


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits again! 80-75


----------



## qross1fan

Brand misses a jumper, Kaman rebounds it and loses it


----------



## Weasel

Kaman grabs the offensive rebounds but loses it.


----------



## Weasel

Livingston throws it away.


----------



## Weasel

Brand makes it again from Livingston.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores AGAIN! 82-75


----------



## qross1fan

Luther Head hit a three 82-78


----------



## Weasel

Cassell for 3!!!!!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Sam answers right back! 85-78


----------



## Weasel

Brand!!!


----------



## qross1fan

Elton Branddddddddddddddddddddddd 87-78


----------



## Weasel

Clippers up 6 with 32.5 secounds left and the Clippers ball.


----------



## Maxwell48

yes thank you guys for doing playbyplay.......sounds really good for us right now :banana:


----------



## Weasel

Mobley gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel

That wasn't smart to give it to Kaman who gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel

Kaman makes 1 out of 2 and the Clippers are up 7 with 27 secounds left.


----------



## qross1fan

88-81 Kaman hits one of two with 27.1 left

Tracy has 4 in the 2nd half and he had 25 in the first


----------



## qross1fan

Wesley misses, Brand rebounds and thats that


----------



## Weasel

Brand grabs the tough rebound and gets fouled, he will be shooting 2.


----------



## Weasel

Clippers WIN!!!!


----------



## Weasel

Wilcox states that Brand was feeling a little sick before the game.


----------



## arenas809

Wilcox, Wilcox, Wilcox....


----------



## The_Franchise

Cassell has been huge for this team. Rockets couldn't overcome the incessant hacking of Wilcox and Brand on Yao and McGrady's inability to penetrate even once in the game. Great energy from Wilcox off the bench.


----------



## qross1fan

Wilcox and Livingston make a great Guard/Big duo IMO.

Also I loved the way Sam let Shaun handle the ball and Livvy's defense


----------



## yamaneko

Great game. Clippers in one week have beaten the two hottest teams in the NBA. 

Wilcox showed why dunleavvy is so dissapointed with him usually...he KNOWS wilcox has the talent to play like today all the time. Lets hope wilcox keeps up the good play.

Brand turned in a great 4th quarter with timely jump shots.

Livingston was incredible on the assists. there were 3 others he could have had if his teammates didnt mess it up.

Mobley a good game, hopefully hes completely healthy now after the flu slowed him down. 

Ross had somegood 1st quarter shots, and helped keep tmac in check in the second half. 

Even Ndong got a couple minutes. Great game. Best game i think in 2 weeks.


----------



## The_Franchise

yamaneko said:


> Houston is not a team i want to face in the midst of a loosing streak. Remember, before the season houston was supposed to be number 2 to the spurs, then the injury bug hit them. But now theyre back at full strength and havent lost in EIGHTEEN DAYS.


Jon Barry, Rafer Alston, Bobby Sura and Derek Anderson are still out...


----------



## yamaneko

Yes, and we dont have a 22 point a game scorer, Qross is playing with a bad back. livingston is playing his second game in 8 months, our number 1 backup front court player is out.

When i mentioned full strength i was referring to tmac who singlehandedly changes the whole houston offense.


----------



## qross1fan

yamaneko said:


> Yes, and we dont have a 22 point a game scorer, Qross is playing with a bad back. livingston is playing his second game in 8 months, our number 1 backup front court player is out.
> 
> When i mentioned full strength i was referring to tmac who singlehandedly changes the whole houston offense.


 EB had the flu, as did Mobley


----------



## arenas809

Rather than penning in Kaman as the damn starter every game, I'd like to see Dun give Wilcox a legit shot at starting by giving him a couple games to start.

As far as I'm concerned, Kaman hasn't done enough to say I should start all the time, and Wilcox hasn't done so little to say, I don't deserve a shot to start.


----------



## M-Blade

Big props to Wilcox for a big game today... reminded me of the couple of games Singleton had at the beginning of the season off the bench.

Also it was great to see Livingston back in action... him and Wilcox are a great combination. 

If we can play like this we should have no problem taking at least 2 out of 3 on the upcoming road trip.


----------



## yamaneko

Kaman for sure has done enough to start all the time. Look at his numbers. If wilcox can put together 3 straight games of consistent ball, and kaman falters like today 2-3 straight games, dunleavvy just might make a move. But one good game doesnt make you a starter usually with dunleavvy. Plus it seems like dunleavvy likes the energy wilcox brings off of the bench, not to mention we all can see the chemistry of livingston and wilcox, so its good to bring them off at the same time. 

Lets all root for houston tomorrow against the lakers though.


----------



## Weasel

I can't pick a player of the game. Wilcox had a great game with 13 rebounds, 11 points, and 3 blocks. Him missing 5 FT's hurt but he had an amazing game with all his hustle play. Mobley played great and shot well too, 8-16 for 18 points. Brand who started the game were poorly had several great shots in the 4th quarter and really was key to the Clippers pulling away late in the game. Livgingston was amazing with 10 assists all of which were great especially the one to Wilcox which might end up being the play of the day around the league. Though I might have to give the game ball to Cassell who had a great shooting night and had a great game. Kaman was awful today, he couldn't make anything and was getting abused by Yao. Ross though he started hot had a great defensive game which will be over-looked by the stats.


----------



## qross1fan

:rofl: @ Rox fans



sherwin said:


> Yao Is Getting Hacked Every ****ing Play And They Do Nothing... This Officiating Is Horrific!!





sherwin said:


> refs suck. wow





Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Yao should have 11 or 12 rebounds*... Wilcox and Brand are hacking hard at him every time he goes up to pull down a board. It's nice to see him outplay a fake MVP candidate in Brand*... but the Clippers depth is too much for us right now (especially Cassell).





sherwin said:


> When Cassell burns out in a month the clippers will slide and Brand will stop getting all this attention.


:rofl: sore losers, im sorry your team has just a sorry softie and your entire season is on the shoulders of one player, maybe you guys should have been smart enough to sign some shooters and depth this offseason instead of wasting money on Swift.


----------



## The_Franchise

yamaneko said:


> Yes, and we dont have a 22 point a game scorer, Qross is playing with a bad back. livingston is playing his second game in 8 months, our number 1 backup front court player is out.
> 
> When i mentioned full strength i was referring to tmac who singlehandedly changes the whole houston offense.


 By full strength, if you mean 3/5 starters, then fine. You don't need to tell me Maggette is out because I don't recall saying we were playing a full strength Clippers team.


----------



## The_Franchise

qrich1fan said:


> :rofl: @ Rox fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl: sore losers, im sorry your team has just a sorry softie and your entire season is on the shoulders of one player, maybe you guys should have been smart enough to sign some shooters and depth this offseason instead of wasting money on Swift.


 I think I've made it clear that the Clippers outplayed Houston tonight and that I never thought Brand was an MVP candidate over Iverson or Garnett right now, for the same reason I don't think Duncan should win the MVP award this year. Both guys have guards who can penetrate and shoot the ball, and carry the team when they have off games. Iverson and Garnett... don't.


----------



## yamaneko

Yeah, i guess we just have different viewpoitns of full strength. Like right now, even though manu is injured, i consider the spurs to be playing at full strength because the new starter is averaging the same or more than manu was. The ones who have started in anderson and alston's place also seem to be doing just as well overall as the players they replaced. Now of course, the bench play will suffer as today because of the lack of depth, but i think the starting 5 of houston is at or near full strength as can be seen by their hot play the last 7 games or so. 

Lets hope they can bounce back to stop the surging lakers.


----------



## air_nitta

one word.

LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## leidout

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I think I've made it clear that the Clippers outplayed Houston tonight and that I never thought Brand was an MVP candidate over *Iverson* or Garnett right now, for the same reason I don't think Duncan should win the MVP award this year. *Both guys have guards who can penetrate and shoot the ball*, and carry the team when they have off games. *Iverson* and Garnett... don't.


Dude... c'mon now. Do i really need to tell you the problem with your argument?


----------



## sertorius

What an AMAZING game! I was sitting way up in the 300's, but it all felt so awesome. Wilcox's dunk was just electrifying! Livingston was amazing! Brand was clutch, Ross was gutty, and Sam and Mobley showed why they were brought here in the first place! 

The best part of all though was sitting in a place surrounded by Rockets' fans who just won't SHUT UP about how their team is going to win, and then seeing them quietly walk out just before the game is over, knowing that they've already lost. By the way, it's really disappointing to see so many of them on this board complaining about the officiating rather than admitting to having been outplayed; out of curiosity, how many of them showed up here last year after the game on December 20th when that phantom foul was called on McGrady that let them take the game to overtime, and win then? 

And just to expand on Livingston: I had never seen him play live, but now that I have, I have to say he is the TRUTH. It wasn't just that he controlled the basketball, it was like he controlled the whole game, the tempo, the players, and even the clock. Everytime he dribbled the ball up the court you felt calm because you knew he was going to create a good shot for someone, but you also could feel the anticipation of something great that could happen, like that Wilcox dunk. Simply amazing. Now let's just hope good health stays with him for the rest of the season, and the post-season.


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-clippers18dec18,1,3320847.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> "We've got vets now who know how to get out of tight situations," said guard Cuttino Mobley, who scored 18 points. "When you're young, and you're on a losing streak, you start feeling sorry for yourself. The day is gloomy and this and that. Hey, life goes on and games go on.





> Forward Elton Brand overcame flu-like symptoms while playing more than 39 minutes. Brand again took the lead down the stretch, scoring nine of his 20 points in the fourth quarter, including six straight as the Clippers opened their biggest lead to that point, 82-75, with 3:13 left to play.





> "I told (Wilcox) before we got in, let's try to get easy buckets," said Livingston, who sat out the team's first 21 games because of a stress reaction in his lower back.


----------



## RhettO

The Livingston-to-Wilcox play made NBATV's top 10 at #2. In case you missed it, check it out on the nba.com homepage. Even if you saw it, holy crap is it worth a second look!


----------



## jcwla

it was an awesome play.
when i went back and watched the telecast i was surprised lawler didn't go a little crazier on it because the crowd certainly did.
i was expecting to hear "SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM DUNK!"

anyways kaman will have to come with it now because shaun was making weezie look like an all-star, although of course weezie just cherry-picks all the time.

in any case great win. important win. more thoughts on it -- and the other game at staples yesterday -- at http://spaces.msn.com/members/jcwla17


----------

